# vet question



## goat lady (Feb 10, 2011)

I hope this is in the right area. I have had goats for 3 years now and still consider myself a newbie. I have finally found a vet in my area that is willing to come out and see my goats and not charge an arm/leg.   I was wondering those that have had goats for a lot longer than I and have vets in your area. How often do you have them out to your place to just look things over? Or do you just contact them if you find a problem with one of the goats?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 10, 2011)

My vet has never came out but would if I needed him to. I usually just call and tell them the symtoms, if I can't figure it out and they get me medicine ready. I have a pretty good large animal vet, have to drive 22 miles for him but it's worth it.


----------



## glenolam (Feb 10, 2011)

To be honest....I only call my vet when it's absolutely necessary.  Luckily, though, we have a large animal vet right here in town with a knowledgable goat person so I usually don't have to wait long for answers.


----------



## elevan (Feb 10, 2011)

Same here...I do as much as I can myself.  And only call the vet when needed...they get medicines or advice together and I administer.

My vet is a livestock vet who owns goats and is 10 minutes away from me but prefers not to make expensive farm calls (imagine that) since they feel that if you have livestock you should be able to do most things yourself...that said, if I wanted them to come out they would.

For me there's not a need to have a vet out regularly...or even to take them to the vet regularly...the regular stuff I can do on my own.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 10, 2011)

I only call the vet when necessary.  I'm lucky enough to have a small and large animal practice in my area where I can take a goat to the office if need be.  I've even met the vet in the parking lot of a shopping center with a sick goat because he didn't have time to make it to my farm.  He treated her on the tailgate of his truck and I was very grateful, it was two days before Christmas!


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 10, 2011)

I've never had a vet out, but I've taken goats to the vet before.  The way I see it, that's one of the benefits of a goat being a small ruminant:  they're portable.



As for frequency, I contact them if I have a problem that's over my head.  About as often as not, it's over their head too.  They can give me Rx-only meds if I call and say "I need some ______, please," so that's handy.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 10, 2011)

Well I am going to have her out so we can get established with her and then when I call she will know whom I am talking about and be willing to just give me meds when needed. I guess put a face to the voice that called her today.   Thanks for all the info


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

I think it is a good idea to have the vet out or take your goats in a couple of times to establish yourself. If there is an emergency, some vets won't come out if they haven't seen you before. Money well spent when you need them at 2am on a Sunday night and they come right away.


----------



## cmjust0 (Feb 10, 2011)

Our vets don't do farm calls anymore unless you're 'grandfathered' in..  Which is to say that they have some old farm call clients that they won't refuse, but they won't come out to new farm calls for new new clients.

I'm an old client, I guess, but they've never been to my place, so I'm not technically grandfathered in.  If I insisted, though, I'd imagine I could get someone to come out..  I'm fairly chummy with the vet who does most of the farm calls.

I guess it would be different if my vet only did on-site emergencies, but they have an on-call vet 24/7 and I can load any goat I've got up in a vehicle if need be..  No real reason I see to have one come out when I can come in..  Besides, they have *way* more stuff at the office than they do in their trucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

My vets are different. They have a whole truck bed full of stuff and any med that you would possibly need. I do both. Sometimes I take them in, like when they have their "haul in" day (no farm/office charge) and sometimes I have them come out to the farm. Depends on the problem and the number of animals involved.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 10, 2011)

I think its a great idea you have the vet out to get established!  I agree.  Our vet comes out yearly to give rabies to all!!  We have rabies issues in the woods up here in NH...soooo...its worth it to me.  And he does all the animals vaccines, cats etc..at the same time.  

My vet comes with a full truck, like Karen's.  It really nice.  And when your established and you have a emg..it gves you peace of mind.


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

We haul our cats and dog to our vet.  He comes out for the horses immunization and worming twice a year.  For the goats it's only as needed, except for drawing blood for testing.  Since we have ND's we can put one in a kennel and get it to our vet faster than he can make it out here usually.  Guess we're fortunate to have a vet that does a superb job with our livestock and pets both.


----------



## goat lady (Feb 11, 2011)

She told me yesterday that she was busy all day today with farm calls. So I guess this is normal for her. She seemed really nice and informative. I have a call into her to get her out here next week, and then I guess she will let me know about getting established then. Another vet that is a ways from me gave me her number and it happen to be her cell, so that was nice. Our dog vet would try and help in an emergency, but he said he did not know much about goats. So I just want to get someone that I can call in an emergency if need be.  I just didn't know if other goat people had their vet come out and just look things over every once in a while or just emergencies. It looks like just emergencies. Thanks everyone.


----------



## julieq (Feb 11, 2011)

Our vet didn't know much about goats when we first started using him, although he was great with the horses, dogs and cats.  But, bless him, once he found out how serious we were about our goats he's gotten himself educated and has been wonderful with them.


----------

